# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Du lịch dịp Lễ Tình nhân: Đi “2 trong 1” vượt bão giá

## hangnt

Làm mới tour cũ, tạo nhiều tour mới và hấp dẫn đề đáp ứng yêu cầu của du khách đã được các công ty du lịch tung ra. Trong khi đó, xu hướng du lịch mùa Valentine năm nay được nhiều cặp đôi lựa chọn là chuyến đi “2 trong 1”.

*Tour mới lạ*

Ngay từ sau kỳ nghỉ Tết nhiều đôi tình nhân đã chọn trước điểm đến cho những ngày nghỉ hạnh phúc bên nhau. Các công ty du lịch khai thác nhiều tour tuyến hấp dẫn, làm mới các chương trình để hấp dẫn du khách.

Công ty Saigon Tourist bên cạnh đưa ra nhiều tour hấp dẫn trong dịp Valentine, trong đó các tour đậm đà dư vị du xuân, nghỉ dưỡng kết hợp vãn cảnh chùa chiền, cầu mong hạnh phúc, an bình. Hầu hết các điểm du lịch nghỉ dưỡng nổi tiếng trong nước như Sapa, Đà Lạt, Nha Trang, Đà Nẵng, Hạ Long, Phú Quốc…

Ngoài ra, đáng chú ý là tour Valentine khởi hành theo yêu cầu từ Hà Nội đi Vinpearl - Nha Trang, Sapa, Đà Nẵng, Phú Quốc, Hạ Long… của Saigontourist cũng đồng thời giúp các đôi uyên ương, cặp vợ chồng dễ dàng sắp xếp chuyến kỷ niệm tình yêu vào mùa xuân đáng nhớ. Du khách được bố trí nghỉ ngơi tại những resort, khách sạn cao cấp như Vinpearl (Nha Trang), Furama (Đà Nẵng) hoặc du thuyền Phoenix Cruiser (Hạ Long)…



Núi Ngọc Long Tuyết Sơn (Trung Quốc) nơi được mệnh danh những đôi yêu nhau trao lời thề ở đây sẽ có tình yêu bất tử, vĩnh hằng

Trong khi đó, không ít công ty cũng chú ý khai thác điểm đến gắn với những sự tích về tình yêu. Nếu như những năm trước điểm đến quen thuộc thường là Đà Lạt với Thung Lũng Tình Yêu, hay Sapa lãng mạn thì năm nay đã có những điểm đến ở các nước láng giềng. Chị Phạm Thị Ngọc (Phụ trách truyền thông của công ty HanoiRedtours) cho hay: “Đặc biệt, tour Côn Minh - Đại Lý - Lệ Giang (6 ngày 5 đêm), giá 15.028.000 đồng, các cặp tình nhân sẽ có cơ hội lên đỉnh Ngọc Long Tuyết Sơn ở độ cao 3200m ngắm toàn cảnh núi tuyết – Nơi gắn với truyền thuyết rằng những đôi yêu nhau trao lời thề nơi đây sẽ có tình yêu bất tử, vĩnh hằng”.

Ngoài ra, du khách có thể lựa chọn tour du lịch bụi tại công ty Hanoi Redtours với Free & Easy (3 ngày 2 đêm) tại Singapore áp dụng từ ngày 05/02 đến ngày 14/02/2012. Các điểm đến khác như Mai Châu, Mộc Châu cũng hứa hẹn nhiều hấp dẫn. Các tour bắt đầu khởi hành từ 9/2/2012 – 14/2/2012.

*Xu hướng đi “2 trong 1”*

Với tình hình kinh tế khó khăn, thắt chặt chi tiêu là điều mà những cặp vợ chồng trẻ mới tổ chức đám cưới hướng đến. Vì vậy, xu hướng du lịch valentine năm nay được nhiều người lựa chọn là chuyến đi kết hợp giữa ngày lễ tình nhân và trăng mật.

Theo khảo sát tại một số công ty du lịch, những khách có ý tưởng kết hợp này là các bạn trẻ tổ chức đám cưới từ tháng 12 năm ngoái đến những ngày cận kề Valentine. Chị Ngọc Anh (Nhân viên tư vấn khách hàng của một công ty) chia sẻ: “Có những người sau khi cưới tiêu tốn nhiều tiền quá, nên đành chờ Valentine đi trăng mật để tiết kiệm. Cũng có những đôi vừa mới cưới xong thì bận Tết nhất, về quê nội ngoại, nên cũng gác lại đến dịp 14/2”.

Với những cặp đôi đi du lịch “2 trong 1” vào ngày lễ tình nhân, không chỉ là những người có thu nhập trung bình mà ngay cả những người có thu nhập khá cũng “mê tít” hình thức này. Anh Đức Nam (Nhân viên ngân hàng) vừa tổ chức đám cưới cách đây 1 tuần cho biết: “Thông thường, sau khi cưới sẽ đi trăng mật ngay, nhưng dịp đó các tour cho các đôi vẫn chưa sôi động. Còn dịp 14/2, bao giờ các công ty cũng tung ra các chương trình lãng mạn nhất để chiều du khách”.

Về khía cạnh kinh tế, một chuyến đi “2 trong 1” tiết kiệm hơn là điều không phải bàn cãi. Chị Kim Liên (Đường Xuân Thủy – Cầu giấy – Hà Nội) tổ chức đám cưới hồi đầu tháng 12. Tuy nhiên, thu nhập năm nay của 2 vợ chồng không được cao, nên đành gác chuyến đi đến tận sau Tết. Chị Liên nói: "Nếu đi trăng mật liền sau đám cưới cũng tiêu tốn gần 10 triệu đồng, một chuyến đi Valentine để có không gian riêng tư cũng không dưới 5 triệu đồng, còn một chuyến đi xa cũng xấp xỉ chuyến trăng mật".

----------

